# Time to Start Cutting Phase...Suggestions?



## Owlette (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone, Hope everyone had a great New Years! I've been bulking for a couple months now, happy with gains and am 12 lbs from desired weight so I think it is a good time to start trimming. I have been active in the gym for many years, but have never done a bulking/cutting approach to muscle gain and leaning. My question is the following: I am worried about losing too much muscle during my cut, so what are good ways to prevent this? I am very carb sensitive, and it takes me going to very low carb counts (30 g/day) to go into Ketosis. Any diets or approaches that you can share with me would be great! I am 32 yr. old female, 5'4, currently 140lbs but hold the weight well. Look forward to hearing from you all!


----------



## EBIDOpuminji (Jan 4, 2012)

This fat loss program gives you as much muscle at the end of the program as you had at the beginning of the program.
      You start by eating an amount of calories that is 100 calories less than your Guideline Daily Amount / Recommended daily allowance. The first thing that will happen is that you will lose weight, fat and muscle. Then after a while you will hit a plateau. Plateaus are crucial to this program. You must now make sure that calorie intake and energy expenditure do not change, so you will stay on the plateau. Why? Because after you have been on the plateau for a while, you will find that you will regain all of the muscle that you lost during the weight loss phase without any increase in weight. I call this phenomenon, Muscle Yield On Plateaus Eclipsing Recent Atrophy or MY OPERA.
       Once you have regained all of the muscle you lost, you should move off the plateau. You do this by reducing your daily calories by 100 calories. After this reduction is made the whole cycle of weight loss followed by a plateau followed by regaining all your muscle while on the plateau will happen again.
      I suggest that you try 4 cycles. For you that may mean a cycle on 2000 calories followed by a cycle on 1900 calories followed by a cycle on 1800 calories followed by a cycle on 1700 calories. So try MY OPERA, you have nothing to lose except fat. 


By Emmanuel B I D Opuminji


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 5, 2012)

Owlette said:


> Hi Everyone, Hope everyone had a great New Years! I've been bulking for a couple months now, happy with gains and am 12 lbs from desired weight so I think it is a good time to start trimming. I have been active in the gym for many years, but have never done a bulking/cutting approach to muscle gain and leaning. My question is the following: I am worried about losing too much muscle during my cut, so what are good ways to prevent this? I am very carb sensitive, and it takes me going to very low carb counts (30 g/day) to go into Ketosis. Any diets or approaches that you can share with me would be great! I am 32 yr. old female, 5'4, currently 140lbs but hold the weight well. Look forward to hearing from you all!


Train heavy and increase protein intake. 
Built has guided quite a few through this process. I'd suggest searching her post to follow advise she's given others.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 5, 2012)

EBIDOpuminji said:


> This fat loss program gives you as much muscle at the end of the program as you had at the beginning of the program.
> You start by eating an amount of calories that is 100 calories less than your Guideline Daily Amount / Recommended daily allowance. The first thing that will happen is that you will lose weight, fat and muscle. Then after a while you will hit a plateau. Plateaus are crucial to this program. You must now make sure that calorie intake and energy expenditure do not change, so you will stay on the plateau. Why? Because after you have been on the plateau for a while, you will find that you will regain all of the muscle that you lost during the weight loss phase without any increase in weight. I call this phenomenon, Muscle Yield On Plateaus Eclipsing Recent Atrophy or MY OPERA.
> Once you have regained all of the muscle you lost, you should move off the plateau. You do this by reducing your daily calories by 100 calories. After this reduction is made the whole cycle of weight loss followed by a plateau followed by regaining all your muscle while on the plateau will happen again.
> I suggest that you try 4 cycles. For you that may mean a cycle on 2000 calories followed by a cycle on 1900 calories followed by a cycle on 1800 calories followed by a cycle on 1700 calories. So try MY OPERA, you have nothing to lose except fat.
> ...



How is it possible to gain all muscle back after dropping weight and not gain some weight back? You lost me there.


----------



## enhancedmood (Jan 5, 2012)

I need to lose weight and gain muscle


----------



## Owlette (Jan 5, 2012)

I started the Palumbo diet for females and am doing great. Day 4 and don't feel Ive lost strength, already started shedding the water. Going to go for 3 to 4 weeks and get my BMI down so I can bulk again for another 3 mths. I put on muscle easily (luckily) and am looking for a bikini competition shape for this summer (perhaps figure next year). I will keep you all updated on the progress, but so far so good.


----------



## hypebeast124 (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't fall asleep at night without having my protein shake first haha, especially when I'm cutting. I also enjoy almonds along with the shake.


----------



## caaraa (Jan 7, 2012)

This fat loss program gives you as much muscle at the end of the program as you had at the beginning of the program.


----------



## BroncoJunkie (Jan 16, 2012)

as much protein as you can possibly stomach, and no carbs after lunch.


----------



## EBIDOpuminji (Nov 13, 2012)

*Wrong post*

This post is completely wrong, sorry guys.

By Emmanuel B I D Opuminji

This fat loss program gives you as much muscle at the end of the program as you had at the beginning of the program.
      You start by eating an amount of calories that is 100 calories less than your Guideline Daily Amount / Recommended daily allowance. The first thing that will happen is that you will lose weight, fat and muscle. Then after a while you will hit a plateau. Plateaus are crucial to this program. You must now make sure that calorie intake and energy expenditure do not change, so you will stay on the plateau. Why? Because after you have been on the plateau for a while, you will find that you will regain all of the muscle that you lost during the weight loss phase without any increase in weight. I call this phenomenon, Muscle Yield On Plateaus Eclipsing Recent Atrophy or MY OPERA.
       Once you have regained all of the muscle you lost, you should move off the plateau. You do this by reducing your daily calories by 100 calories. After this reduction is made the whole cycle of weight loss followed by a plateau followed by regaining all your muscle while on the plateau will happen again.
      I suggest that you try 4 cycles. For you that may mean a cycle on 2000 calories followed by a cycle on 1900 calories followed by a cycle on 1800 calories followed by a cycle on 1700 calories. So try MY OPERA, you have nothing to lose except fat. 

This post is completely wrong, sorry guys

By Emmanuel B I D Opuminji


----------

